# Amf westpoint 1



## doctor

HI ALL, just discovered this in my in-laws basement.....what can anyone tell me about it.
almost no rust , rotted tires and just really dirty.AMF westpoint 1..
.


----------



## doctor

WOW nobody know about this bike ??????? what year ,worth, ETC.????


----------



## 30thtbird

Late 60's, probably 68 or 69. Long framed version of the AMF. The condition is great, just a single speed bike. Multi speed bikes are what usual sell better. Although, I would love to have this one, just probably couldn't afford it right now.


----------



## slingshot dude

i would LLLOOOVVVEE the sissy bar lol!


----------



## doctor

30thtbird , what do you think this bike is worth.....the picture i posted is right out of the basement not even cleaned or polished.


----------



## partsguy

Patience, its only worth what someone is willing to pay. But, most people probably would pay about $100 give or take. Its unique, complete, rare, but not incredibily valueable. As said earlier, this is really a base model other than that sissy bar.


----------



## 30thtbird

Hey Doc. There is a bike like this one but a 3 speed and no tall sissy bar on craigslist listed for 150.00 and hasn't sold in over a week. I can supply the link if you need it. I'm leaning towards the 150.00 to 175.00 range. It's got 2 or 3 things going for it. 1. long frame 2. sissy bar 3. condition. I might be interested if we could work something out. I'll pm you and we can go from there. Kenny.


----------



## doctor

hey guys , my mother -in -law brought down my wifes bike from the basement.maybe 67-69, a westpoint girls bike ,purple ,banana seat, no sissy bar but this bike is in  terrific  condition. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## 68avenger5

I have a Westpoint 5 that is a rebadged Avenger 5 and was told by the person I bought it from it was made for a department store somewhere,I would like to find out just who they were made for.


----------



## Clay Walker

i live 30 minute from the factory and since they are made in arkansas they sell really well here and can some time reach stingray prices


----------

